# Half-frame FM2 listed on ebay



## 480sparky (Oct 11, 2014)

Never knew these even existed!

Nikom FM2 Half Frame Camera Very RARE Item in Nice Condition Only 39 Made | eBay


----------



## sm4him (Oct 11, 2014)

Did you bid on it?


----------



## limr (Oct 11, 2014)

Wow. Half frames can be fun. Only 39 made??


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 11, 2014)

sm4him said:


> Did you bid on it?



No.  I have no desire to own one.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 11, 2014)

Never heard of such a beast - very cool!


----------



## dsd-13 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hmm, what's so interesting about half-frame cameras ? isn't it a waste of film :3


----------



## limr (Oct 11, 2014)

dsd-13 said:


> Hmm, what's so interesting about half-frame cameras ? isn't it a waste of film :3



No, it doesn't leave the rest of the frame empty. It allows two exposures in the space of a standard 35mm frame, so instead of 36 exposures to a roll, you get 72.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 11, 2014)

How does the seller know only 39 were made? for the Norwegian police?? I'd do a search and try to find out more about it, there seem to be plenty of vintage cameras listed on ebay with less than accurate information.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 11, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> How does the seller know only 39 were made? for the Norwegian police?? I'd do a search and try to find out more about it, there seem to be plenty of vintage cameras listed on ebay with less than accurate information.





Right from the listing:



> *According to McKeown’s Camera price guide it states *“ Special model made for the Norwegian police force. An order was placed with Nikon for 150 units. Only 39 were delivered , Nikon cancelled the order because all the camera bodies had to be hand assembled. Production cost exceeded the sale price. No sale data available”.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 11, 2014)

Oops! scrolled down but didn't see any more info. Usually it's more like, the camera's been in so-and-so's attic... lol Wonder what the reserve is?


----------



## snowbear (Oct 11, 2014)

Wow.


----------



## Niner (Oct 14, 2014)

He doesn't say he's ever run a roll of film through it. He doesn't even say it works.  And if it is half frame, why would anybody, including Norwegian police, want a negative size that records less detail  rather than more?   The police  have a budget requirement on roll film?  The usual sources online don't mention any half frame version....although from looking into the face of it,  it appears to be..  The camera model's  winning characteristics , as 35 mm  revolve around the mechanical simplicity and dependability of the camera. Other than curiosity,  why would anybody want one?


----------



## tirediron (Oct 14, 2014)

Niner said:


> He doesn't say he's ever run a roll of film through it. He doesn't even say it works.  And if it is half frame, why would anybody, including Norwegian police, want a negative size that records less detail  rather than more?   The police  have a budget requirement on roll film?  The usual sources online don't mention any half frame version....although from looking into the face of it,  it appears to be..  The camera model's  winning characteristics , as 35 mm  revolve around the mechanical simplicity and dependability of the camera. Other than curiosity,  why would anybody want one?


 I can't imagine.  It sounds like the result of a meeting of the Tromsø city council 'Good Ideas Club' to me.  It must have been terrifically expensive to have Nikon re-engineer this thing for only 39 units!  I really can't think of any practical reason to do this, but I'd love to know the answer.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 14, 2014)

Niner said:


> He doesn't say he's ever run a roll of film through it. He doesn't even say it works.  And if it is half frame, why would anybody, including Norwegian police, want a negative size that records less detail  rather than more?   The police  have a budget requirement on roll film?  The usual sources online don't mention any half frame version....although from looking into the face of it,  it appears to be..  The camera model's  winning characteristics , as 35 mm  revolve around the mechanical simplicity and dependability of the camera. Other than curiosity,  why would anybody want one?


 I can't imagine.  It sounds like the result of a meeting of the Tromsø city council 'Good Ideas Club' to me.  It must have been terrifically expensive to have Nikon re-engineer this thing for only 39 units!  I really can't think of any practical reason to do this, but I'd love to know the answer.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 14, 2014)

Niner said:


> He doesn't say he's ever run a roll of film through it. He doesn't even say it works.  And if it is half frame, why would anybody, including Norwegian police, want a negative size that records less detail  rather than more?   The police  have a budget requirement on roll film?  The usual sources online don't mention any half frame version....although from looking into the face of it,  it appears to be..  The camera model's  winning characteristics , as 35 mm  revolve around the mechanical simplicity and dependability of the camera. Other than curiosity,  why would anybody want one?



Not everyone needs the resolution of an 11x14 view camera.

Perhaps half a 35mm frame was more than adequate for their needs, in terms of image quality.

As for why someone would want one, there are people on the planet with the disposable income to collect such unusual items.


----------

